

Ultimate poster mockup- just 5$ - jaghanivasan
http://graphicriver.net/item/ultimate-poster-mockup-pack-1/1332986

======
jaghanivasan
Showcase how the poster looks in just one click.. Best for contests,
portfolio, or for client project!

~~~
wmf
This actually looks nice, but be less spammy.
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
jaghanivasan
oops.. I am sorry.. Didnt know that!.. Can I delete now??

